

Patent Office grants patent for creating mobile app platforms - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20121116/02165221072/patent-office-perhaps-forgetting-what-year-it-is-locks-down-mobile-app-development-platforms.shtml

======
mrkmcknz
"Appsbar plans to enforce this patent where companies using similar systems
(that infringe on their Patent) will be required to license the technology and
pay a royalty fee, or potentially be sent a letter to cease and desist."

Patent trolls.

